# A few wild Central American B. schlegelii



## RMG (Jun 10, 2007)

Here's a few eyelash vipers I came across in CA this year... 

enjoy!

Honduras:




































Costa Rica:


----------



## Gaboon (Jun 20, 2005)

Very cool! Did you go there on holiday or work?


----------



## Tehanu (Nov 12, 2006)

Lovely shots, how long were you out for? 

I especially love the darker, mossy little chaps, wonderful!


----------



## RMG (Jun 10, 2007)

I was both working and on holiday in CA..

10 weeks working with 4 weeks holiday altogether..


----------



## Gaboon (Jun 20, 2005)

RMG said:


> I was both working and on holiday in CA..
> 
> 10 weeks working with 4 weeks holiday altogether..


Great shots! Did you see much else? Where these hard to spot?


----------



## Piraya1 (Feb 26, 2007)

Hey Rob how's things with ya? Some adventure you were on! 
Would've loved to have been there to hunt down some bothriechis aurifer! 
And the time it would take to find them would be brilliant! 
Fantastic pics you got, beautiful in the wild.


----------



## STReptiles (Feb 6, 2009)

really nice mate nice one.


----------



## RMG (Jun 10, 2007)

Gaboon said:


> Great shots! Did you see much else? Where these hard to spot?


I saw a fair bit alright. Came across representatives of most, if not all, of the crotalid genera found in CA, a few _Micrurus_ species, heaps of colubrids,amphibians and a couple of crocodilians.

Going through all the photos and converting them to jpegs is the bigger problem 

Where I work in Honduras the schlegel's are not locally abundant and therefore harder to come across (I think I found the only one's this year, another person found others last year) but in Costa Rica they are fairly abundant esp. in Tortuguero NP (someone else found an albino schleg there this year)..
Hard to spot? not really but same as anything, when you know where to look it makes it alot easier!



> Would've loved to have been there to hunt down some bothriechis aurifer!


Hey Rob, No _aurifer_ this year, I didn't go into Guatemala. But we did find a load of _B. marchi_ compared to last year..maybe next year


----------



## Sted_ed (Oct 18, 2009)

am taking it you shoot in RAW then lol

what camera n lens where you using ?


----------



## RMG (Jun 10, 2007)

Sted_ed said:


> am taking it you shoot in RAW then lol
> 
> what camera n lens where you using ?


 yeah shoot in raw. I've got a D200 and the lenses I used taking these were Sigma EX 180mm macro and Sigma AF DC OS 18-200mm.

I really rate the Sigma range for Nikon


----------



## Serious D (Apr 12, 2008)

Great pics.


----------



## Sted_ed (Oct 18, 2009)

I cant really comment on the Nikon range as i am a Canon shooter..

But i must say that the IS USM range is uterly brilliant! 

I am just getting the jist of things and hope to get some fantastic shots in the near future!


----------



## DavidR (Mar 19, 2008)

I bet they were all taken in a zoo! 
In all seriousness, I wish I could have seen that first one, it looks fantastic. I look forward to seeing more pictures soon.

David.


----------



## NINJATURTLETOM (Sep 1, 2009)

Spot on mate look wow smart!


----------



## RMG (Jun 10, 2007)

DavidR said:


> I bet they were all taken in a zoo!
> In all seriousness, I wish I could have seen that first one, it looks fantastic. I look forward to seeing more pictures soon.
> 
> David.


Zoo? na, you dont have to put up with german 'guides' telling porkies to the tourists in zoo's..  

If you wanted to see the yellow you should've come out 2 weeks sooner!


----------



## Chuckwalla (Nov 6, 2008)

Awesome pics bussy, and what a treat to photograph them in their natural habitat. : victory:


----------



## jasper1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Nice pics. 

If you don't mind me asking, what was you doing over there? I was there from Oct '08 to May '09.


----------



## jasonkwong135 (Mar 27, 2009)

Wow, fabulous pics. I really hope that I can get to see herps in the wild some times. did you had a guide, travel in groups? I know nothing about watching rep in the wild but I really hope that I can learn to do it sometime.:flrt:
you got pics of the other rep you took on the forum or on the interenet? would really love to see them too :notworthy:.

Cheers

Jason


----------



## RMG (Jun 10, 2007)

Hi everyone hope these answer all questions,

Jasper:
I have been working with an NGO in Honduras as part of a biodiversity team for the last 2yrs. Our results will hopefully (in time) aid in the creation of a management plan for the national park where we work but also assist the local people in making a living from the park in a sustainable way.
I was there for all of June, July and August this year and last year  

Jason:
I was herping in nearly everyway imaginable, on my own, in large and small groups, with and without guides.. it was totally dependent on here exactly we were..but I.M.O there's nothing better than small groups and some local knowledge 

I think here's some pics up from last years trip here in the DWA section somewhere but I will post up more pics as I get around to convertng them to jpegs


Thanks eveyrone else for the kind comments


----------



## ViperLover (Jun 7, 2009)

Very nice,

These are one of my favourite DWA snakes.


----------

